# Mazzer Super Jolly



## BillyHoyle (Feb 12, 2013)

So, I've now been keeping an eye on the SJs on eBay.

I can't understand why there is such an incredible gap between the prices of these, they seem to vary from £180 to 300 - can anyone explain why?

Are there different versions? Because they generally seem in comparable condition, so is it just people getting overexcited in auctions?


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Given a lot will be pick up they will go for different amounts based on where they are. Other factors will be age, quality of advert, quality of seller - there might also be slight model differences but I can't see the variation in price being due to these. *Unless there is an electronic in there?

Have a look at my cimbali max grinder if you're close to Southampton - a bargain if I do say so myself.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I think usage is a big factor as well, if they have been in a busy coffee shop they will have been grinding shed load of coffee, but if they were in a small restaurant then they will be use much less.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

eBay is a strange beast, I get upwards of 250 for my Super jollies on eBay, it all depends on when the listing ends, the feedback rating of the seller, the quality f the advert, whether it has been refurb end, the age of the grinder, even the time of month of the listing. I think you can get just as good a grinder as an sj for half the price on eBay, point in fact recently was the rancilio md50 that went recently for 110 pounds, easily the match of an sj but half the price. I don't know what all the hype is about but mazzers command the best prices even if they are not the best grinders.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

coffeechap said:


> eBay is a strange beast, I get upwards of 250 for my Super jollies on eBay, it all depends on when the listing ends, the feedback rating of the seller, the quality f the advert, whether it has been refurb end, the age of the grinder, even the time of month of the listing. I think you can get just as good a grinder as an sj for half the price on eBay, point in fact recently was the rancilio md50 that went recently for 110 pounds, easily the match of an sj but half the price. I don't know what all the hype is about but mazzers command the best prices even if they are not the best grinders.


The build quality of mazzers is a reason alone why they command price. My compak is a pile of plastic compared to them.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> The build quality of mazzers is a reason alone why they command price. My compak is a pile of plastic compared to them.


Agreed but the la cimbali grinders are wonderfully engineered grinders, the magnum blows the sj out of the water on grind consistency yet you can pick them up for less than super jollies, but people here don't know enough about great grinders and follow the heard where mazzer are concerned.

Question, why are mazzers not so common in Italy, where I live, yet la cimbali are everywhere, what are the Italians keeping to themselves?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Depends where you are in Italy. In my experience Mazzers are pretty ubiquitous around the Veneto, virtually to the exclusion of all else. But there again, they are made in the area.


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Umbria and Tuscany seem to use mostly Cimbali!

Paul


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

coffeechap said:


> Agreed but the la cimbali grinders are wonderfully engineered grinders, the magnum blows the sj out of the water on grind consistency yet you can pick them up for less than super jollies, but people here don't know enough about great grinders and follow the heard where mazzer are concerned.
> 
> Question, why are mazzers not so common in Italy, where I live, yet la cimbali are everywhere, what are the Italians keeping to themselves?


Not just here otherwise they wouldn't have such interest.

Besides, do cimbali make big conicals?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Then perhaps it is regional, in Roma the majority of grinders are la cimbali, so much so that illy franchise them out with their coffee!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Not just here otherwise they wouldn't have such interest.
> 
> Besides, do cimbali make big conicals?


Yes of course they do they do a complete range of grinders!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

But my point is a different one, almost everyone here raves on about mazzers ( I am not complaining as I make more money on them than any other grinder) but how many have compared similar standard grinders side y side and what are the conclusions. Notice that a lot of advice given out is on the back of other people's recommendation, wouldn't it be interesting to do tests with feedback across the board so that members could get a broader viewpoint on grinders, especially when more and more are turning towards commercials for home use?


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

coffeechap said:


> But my point is a different one, almost everyone here raves on about mazzers ( I am not complaining as I make more money on them than any other grinder) but how many have compared similar standard grinders side y side and what are the conclusions. Notice that a lot of advice given out is on the back of other people's recommendation, wouldn't it be interesting to do tests with feedback across the board so that members could get a broader viewpoint on grinders, especially when more and more are turning towards commercials for home use?


I don't think it's likely to happen







I'd love to try some other grinders, but I don't have space for any other significant grinders.

Mazzers no doubt sell on name partially, but then again, who else makes a robur competitor for a commercial environment?


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

coffeechap said:


> Yes of course they do they do a complete range of grinders!


The hybrid? Shows you how much I know about cimbali


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think the point here, is that for some reason, Mazzer have a blind following, demonstrated by the huge variety of price difference on fleabay. Without doubt, there are grinders equal to and bettter than Mazzer available, but the trouble is no one apart from the odd person like coffeechap who makes a living selling them, understands this, hence all the hot air that gets blown!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> The hybrid? Shows you how much I know about cimbali


The of conical and the conic also big commercial conical grinders, also in answer to your question, who does big commercial grinders to match the robur?? Eureka mythos, elektra niño to name but two, which further cements the mazzer brainwash syndrome, do the research.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Is anyone interested in actually putting some to the test, I could set up a test using the Bosco as the constant and maybe have a few people round to see and taste the results? I could probably put together around 7 or 8 grinders in the mazzer sj league.....


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

I'd love to come over and have lovely coffee served to me from different grinders







shame I'm so far away


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

That is some offer coffeechap. I doubt even Bella Barista could top that! I think there could be so much to learn. Make sure attendees bring some beans though!


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> I think the point here, is that for some reason, Mazzer have a blind following, demonstrated by the huge variety of price difference on fleabay. Without doubt, there are grinders equal to and bettter than Mazzer available, but the trouble is no one apart from the odd person like coffeechap who makes a living selling them, understands this, hence all the hot air that gets blown!


I agree, having tested my Mignon against a SJ I preferred the taste produced by the Mignon so went with that, but this was prior to much forum involvement so was not aware of the seemingly huge appeal of Mazzers. When I state that I think the Mignon is better I am laughed at, what...better than a Mazzer...you must be wrong, it's a Mazzer after all. I think the theory is that as they are commercial and big they are definitely better. Build quality should be as they are meant to do much more work than domestic grinders.


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Is anyone interested in actually putting some to the test, I could set up a test using the Bosco as the constant and maybe have a few people round to see and taste the results? I could probably put together around 7 or 8 grinders in the mazzer sj league.....


I can't offer a grinder to test (yet) but if you want photographic evidence of the event, give me a call!


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Is anyone interested in actually putting some to the test, I could set up a test using the Bosco as the constant and maybe have a few people round to see and taste the results? I could probably put together around 7 or 8 grinders in the mazzer sj league.....


This is a brilliant idea! Unfortunately - like Big Tony - it'll be too far away for me.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> I think the point here, is that for some reason, Mazzer have a blind following


They are an industry standard, and a safe bet when it comes to buying a grinder. Think of a can of Heinz tomato soup, a Shure SM58, a VW Golf, a Le Creuset casserole dish. They are standards that are universally known to do a good job.

You don't just walk into a shop and play with a number of grinders, so it's nice to go for that safe bet. The following on the internet is only natural, because they are good grinders which are well made and a pleasure to use.

Now, regarding grind quality, I have their cheapest model, the Mazzer Mini. The grinds are probably on par with my old Cunill/Fracino Colombia which I recently sold for £80, and maybe even my Porlex mini (for espresso anyway) except the settings are more consistent on the Mazzer than the Porlex. I don't think I could really ask for much more to be honest.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am glad you are pleased with your mazzer mini as many are the comparative grinders you have mentioned don't quite match up to the other options that are available. Who states mazzer is the standard? The industry? I doubt that as ach supplier will of course merit there own grinders with that accolade. I agree you can't just walk into a shop and test drive grinders unforunately, although some retailers do have a good selection within their showrooms, however the point of a forum surely is to offer impartial advice to prospective buyers to allow them to make a semi informed decision in where to best spend there money and why, which a common theme of "mazzers are the standard" does not achieve, I don't like that people pay over the odds for grinders that a) might not even be suitable or b) there was an alternative that they were not aware of that costs a hell of a lot less.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, I suppose that literally speaking, it was me who said that Mazzers were the industry standard, but if you walk into most coffee places, you'd be likely to find one, so I think it is fair to say. I guess they've simply won the market by doing the job well and reliably, with easy access to spares, and also looking aesthetically pleasing.

I think the only advice I took from someone who worked a Monmouth was simply to buy a commercial grinder. I did that (the Cunill) which was great, and then I simply "upgraded" to a Mazzer because it looks awesome in my kitchen. It doesn't really differ much in operation or grind quality in my opinion.

Mazzers command a fair value on the second hand market, but I think it is usually justified for the reason I explained earlier of it being a safe bet. There's also the ease of getting any spares further down the line too, and the re-sale value. You can usually sell for the same price you buy at.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ladas used to sell well in the Soviet Union...........Is Dosmestos actually any better than a Supermarket own brand when they both contain exactly the same ingredients? If you go into good coffee shops, I mean independents where they really know their game, you will not find many mazzers unless they are top end, and even then you will not, because once you get to a certain price point there is far better stuff on the market.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mazzer Major-e & Robur-e are staple grinders in 'top-end' coffee shops. I dont think minis or SJs are quick enough and often play a decaf role.

Having witnessed a shop having real issues with a pair of K30s (grind changing by itself) & another shop be serviced by a single Robur-e which never missed a beat...I know what I would go with


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I want to know how Mike is getting on with his k10 and what that Doser is like.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> I want to know how Mike is getting on with his k10 and what that Doser is like.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


Loving it I bet!


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

fatboyslim said:


> I want to know how Mike is getting on with his k10 and what that Doser is like.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


What's wrong with mine?







Did mike have a wbc though?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am probably wrong, but for a brand of grinder that appears to be such a favourite, apparently with everyone, especially some coffee shop owners, they were not very well represented at last years WBC...still, what do those guys know hey!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Anfim gets a lot of love at WBC. How is your k10 lol


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

fatboyslim said:


> Anfim gets a lot of love at WBC. How is your k10 lol


My k10 is awesome







Besides wasn't the k10 the favourite not so long ago?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> I am probably wrong, but for a brand of grinder that appears to be such a favourite, apparently with everyone, especially some coffee shop owners, they were not very well represented at last years WBC...still, what do those guys know hey!


The WBC performance isnt about knocking out 300+ drinks and having to deal with grind setting changes over 8-10 hours...and heat issues from constant use ; )


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> The WBC performance isnt about knocking out 300+ drinks and having to deal with grind setting changes over 8-10 hours...and heat issues from constant use ; )


But then again neither is using one in the home......


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffeechap, you might be wrong there. If your machine was ready to go, by say 10 am, and you had your last shot at 7 pm, that's only 33.33 shots per hour......technically possible!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> But then again neither is using one in the home......


You've not been round our house for a barista jam then obviously ; )

I keep coming from the angle of wanting/thinking about starting a coffeeshop, however my point stands - The reputation in the industry is for them being bomb-proof will last forever / can do the contant high-volume use but ALSO can be made suitable for single-dosing in the home environment


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gary, thats fine but my point is that there are many machines out there, just as good if not better that somehow get over shadowed by the reputation Mazzers have. Any reputations are always open to interpretation. You can buy machines just as good at producing a shot for far less money...and I do not go with the bombproof last for ever argument!


----------

